

Block Your Friends Apps From Accessing Your Private Information - avich
http://appblock.org/

======
avich
When I cooked mypermissions.org a few months ago I thought that was enough to
protect me... A few days ago I realized it's not! Facebook will pass my
private information to any app my friends install or to any website they log
into with Facebook account. They actually have a page that lets you block this
but it's hidden deep inside.

Controlling who get to access my private info is at the core of privacy. I
can't accepts the current defaults. This is why I upload this simple page and
hopefully many will change their setting, sending a clear message that we want
default setting to respect our privacy.

